# How Much?



## miss_dre (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey!

Ok, so I was at work today, (I work at LaSenza), and this girl who came to the cash asked me if I did makeup. I told her, only for myself and for friends if they want to, that I had never really done it professionally. She asked me if I could do a smokey look, and I said yes. So she then proceeded to tell me that she has a fashion shoot at the begining of December, and that they are required to provide their own artists, so she asked me if I wanted to be hers. My dream is to become a makeup artist, so naturally, I accepted.

Now, here is where I need you guys' help. She said she'd pay me, but the problem is, I have never done makeup where I was paid to do it, so I really don't know how much to charge her. I don't want to over-charge, nor undercharge. So if you guys can please help me out with that, I would be forever greatful!! 

Thank you sooo much!!! <333


ps. sorry if this is in the wrong section, I wasn't sure where to put it =)


----------



## lara (Oct 28, 2007)

You might have more luck with prices if you give us your country and general location. Rates vary wildly in different areas.

If this is your first job, your fee should cover transport and materials and not much else. Make a profit, but don't expect to command professional rates.


----------



## little_angel (Oct 28, 2007)

when i was first starting out i charged $20 to cover materials and transportation... sometimes i didn't even charge that, especially if i got a lot of pictures out of the deal.


----------

